# Modify Rohm Supra keyless chuck to mount on Craftsman drill press



## Tony Wells (May 13, 2011)

David, I couldn't see a way to move only your posts from the other thread. I ended up moving the entire thread, and moving it back. Glad you reposted it here.


----------

